# Auto Select 34 @GA



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

interesting car GA have in at the moment

2.8 , 700ps













































































:bowdown1:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

yum yum yum yum I want!!

how much is it going for?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I have bought a few cars built by Auto Select through Tsukasa at Global and they have all been the nuts. 

im feeling the urge for this one they have at the moment...HKS2.8L T51R-SPL + V cam...760PS :smokin:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Really like that, only thing i'd change is rear spoiler,like the funky engine covers!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I saw that AS car on their site yesterday. I generally check their site once a day, sometimes a few times a day when I'm bored :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

r32SINGH said:


> yum yum yum yum I want!!
> 
> how much is it going for?


4,880,000.00 Yen, which is £37,931.33 at this moment in time. That's without shipping, import duty, VAT, customs charges, and I think it needs to be de-reg'd in Japan too.

The one Ozz posted is 5,280,000.00 Yen, which is £41,038.76 at this moment in time. That's before you get raped with the extra charges on top. So I imagine it to be well over 50 grand by the time you've got it here and done all the paperwork


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Boosted said:


> 4,880,000.00 Yen, which is £37,931.33 at this moment in time. That's without shipping, import duty, VAT, customs charges, and I think it needs to be de-reg'd in Japan too.
> 
> The one Ozz posted is 5,280,000.00 Yen, which is £41,038.76 at this moment in time. That's before you get raped with the extra charges on top. So I imagine it to be well over 50 grand by the time you've got it here and done all the paperwork


now work it out when the exchange rate back in the days was nearly at 240 yen to the pound :bawling:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hja-Ozz said:


> now work it out when the exchange rate back in the days was nearly at 240 yen to the pound :bawling:




Funnily enough, I sometimes do that with massive spec cars. It takes the piss, the bankers have ****ed it for everyone :chairshot


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

I love the strut brace, can I buy it anywhere?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Funnily enough, I sometimes do that with massive spec cars. It takes the piss, the bankers have ****ed it for everyone :chairshot


Indeed!



> I love the strut brace, can I buy it anywhere?


try Dave at the -GTRShop or newera. 
I like the added bonnet pic on the strut brace as well..very original.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Well surely if the prices are looking that high to buy in Japan it means the market for the GTR's here should be strong! If a R34 GTR is £35,000+ befor shipping etc then surely a similar spec/condition one here will be atleast £35,000


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL, here we go again 

It's currency fluctuation not rising car values. Just because the Yen is stronger against the Pound that doesn't mean the cars here are worth more. It never ceases to amaze me the way people try and talk GTR prices up. 

Have you seen how many cars are for sale at prices way less than 35 grand and haven't sold?

Does that mean they are too cheap then and the prices can be raised?


It doesn't take an economist to work that one out, does it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

to get any decent 34 with a few goodies like the above is going to be min of 4.5m yen, 5mil is something rather nice

so prices are (due to rates) going to go up.

however, to get something that is "complete" you really have to pay top top money in JP.

most cars like the above get broken for bits or stripped and go through the auctions as standard-ish cars

covers - thats an A/S trademark. Someone on here has done the same to their 34 engine

strut - there are 2 types from A/S

the flat one you see there, is availble for special order. and will only fit single turbo cars

they have modified that strut brace further than the one you can buy off the shelf

if you want one let me know your looking at £600 ish shipped


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Older AutoSelect look is better look, than new


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't believe no-one has commented on the leopard print engine covers.:runaway:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't believe no-one has commented on the leopard print engine covers.:runaway:



would be nice on your R34 Tony... :smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You know what, I'm not tempted at all...:chuckle:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

The engine covers are just ridiculous. Must have been done for a laugh. The stickers are crap too. Would look much better without them.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well i really like it

got plans to copy the engine covers 

;-)


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't believe no-one has commented on the leopard print engine covers.:runaway:



My mates first attempt.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

PMSL, i was going to PM you about this thread and pictures Northstar.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

polished covers are the way forward ;-)

im not jazzing up my covers like that. HipoGTR remains as it was created


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

matty32 said:


> well i really like it
> 
> got plans to copy the engine covers
> 
> ;-)


So is 2011 the year your coming out then :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think engine covers are something to argue about chaps!!

Everybody has different taste, no need to get uptight about it.:runaway:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm going to get flamed - forgeting the performance etc - but I think that this 34 looks chav ... the body kit is vile, the wheels too small ... love the engine cover though


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I think the Auto Select 34 looks good.
Not all parts are to my taste but i like the engine covers and espessially the wheels.
Genuine Volk TE37 Magnesium wheels:smokin: Those are not a common sight.


Terje.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Cars are sweet but not feeling that leopard skin engine covers at all lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

YouTube - Auto select R34 GTR dyno


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't believe no-one has commented on the leopard print engine covers.:runaway:



Do they match your thong? 














opcorn:


----------

